# MANNY PACQUIAO: My Thoughts!



## AnitoKid (Apr 8, 2008)

Would love to share with you my thoughts about *Manny Pacquiao*, aka 
*The Pacman* based on what Ive read and saw on television .

It could be an interesting read, friends.
Much thanks for looking!

*LINK is HERE, FRIENDS!*


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 8, 2008)

All of your post is about Manny Pacman so why is that, I wish you would just post your post instead of always linking them to you website. But it was an interesting read.


----------



## AnitoKid (Apr 8, 2008)

Just sharing some of my thoughts on some of my favorite fighters
in boxing. I have some other favorites, too.

I post a link to my site to give forum members the choice
to whether they want to continue reading or not. Some may find
articles on Manny interesting, others may not.

I hope i didn't offend anyone, my friend.

And yes, it was an interesting read, my friend.

All the best!
AnitoKid






terryl965 said:


> All of your post is about Manny Pacman so why is that, I wish you would just post your post instead of always linking them to you website. But it was an interesting read.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 8, 2008)

AnitoKid said:


> Just sharing some of my thoughts on some of my favorite fighters
> in boxing. I have some other favorites, too.
> 
> I post a link to my site to give forum members the choice
> ...


 

No not offended at all, pretty nice site and has alot of info. about boxers. I hope I did not offend you. The articles are great and very well written so I like em.


----------



## AnitoKid (Apr 8, 2008)

You did not offend me, my friend. 

Thank you so much for your kind words about my site.
I appreciate it, my friend.

I noticed you have posted almost 25,000 posts! Wow!
That's a lot in my book! Or in anyone's book! And I kid you not!

I noticed the Twin Dragon Tae Kwon Do in your signature.
I browsed the site - awesome! I AM IMPRESSED!
Is it yours, my friend?


AnitoKid


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 8, 2008)

AnitoKid said:


> You did not offend me, my friend.
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind words about my site.
> I appreciate it, my friend.
> ...


 
Yes I own and operate it been doing Martial Arts for over 45 years. Thank you so much. Keep sending some of those article and the video about Reyes was excellent.


----------



## AnitoKid (Apr 8, 2008)

That's great! I'm going to browse it more.
Are you actively competing in tourrnaments?

If you have any upcoming competitions or anything
related to your organization 

(am i correct to say organization? My sincerest 
apologies if it is the wrong word to use)

please email the info to me and I will post them
back at my site for all to see, my friend. My site receives
visitors from more than 160 countries, with the United States
in the lead.

I noticed you have a links page, my friend.
Would love to exchange logos between our sites,
that is if you will consider it, my friend.

All the best!
AnitoKid

P.S.

Again, awesome site, my friend!
And I kid you not!





terryl965 said:


> Yes I own and operate it been doing Martial Arts for over 45 years. Thank you so much. Keep sending some of those article and the video about Reyes was excellent.


----------



## AnitoKid (Apr 8, 2008)

You're a 4th Dan, Terry! WOW! AWESOME! And you're wife's a 
1st Dan! That is just so cool! 

To be a 4th Dan is one amazing accomplishment, my friend!
And I kid you not!

Hey! Wait a minute! I need to edit this post!
Zachary placed GOLD! And i've read the about page - HE IS YOUR SON!

Now, that is one hell of an accomplishment, my friend!
Kudos to you, your wife, and your family!

All the best!

AnitoKid


----------

